
Coronavirus Conference Gets Canceled Because of Coronavirus - occamschainsaw
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-10/coronavirus-conference-gets-canceled-because-of-coronavirus
======
me551ah
Recursion, is that you?

------
spectramax
Why are we upvoting this? This is not a noteworthy news. HN’s top page spot
for something else that’s insightful is taken up by memes of recursion and
entertainment.

Along the same lines - Bloomberg has destroyed its credibility as a source,
instead it’s looking for clicks. Ever since the motherboard chip hack article,
I stopped trusting them.

